# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Новогодний музыкальный тост (от Львовны)

## Львовна

*Новогодний музыкальный тост* (от Львовны)

Красивый музыкальный тост ведущей  украсит программу 
новогоднего корпоратива -2016.
 В комплекте две минусовки на выбор : лирическая и  в стиле рэп.  Текст идеально ложится на любую из них.

[img]http://*********su/6699212.jpg[/img]

СТОИМОСТЬ: 250


карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1134 2133


С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)

Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Kley (07.12.2015), Natali_T (10.12.2015), solovei58 (13.12.2015)

----------


## мотрий Инна

*Лена, твое умение  создавать  рифму  поражает, а самое главное- так построены буковки тобой, что вера в чудо, во что то лучшее возвращается, затрагивается какая то такая струночка в душе, что отзываешься весь . 
Сомневаться  не надо, надо  БРАТЬ, коллеги! и поскорее !!!!*

----------

Львовна (07.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*мотрий Инна*, Иннусь, спасибо большое!  :Blush2:

----------


## Татьянка

И опять молчит.... :Blush2: 
*ЭТОТ ТОСТ* могут использовать и АНИМАТОРЫ, работающие в образе *Деда Мороза*, как я например в этом году. И просто может* ведущий(* пол не важен) ЗАВЕРШИТЬ Любой стол, Любой блок,* ФИНАЛ* вечера. Что я бы и сделала, если бы не было Деда. 
P.S. До сих пор жаба душит, что пришлось отдать. :Grin:

----------

Kley (07.12.2015), Львовна (07.12.2015)

----------


## Мама Таня

Лена! Твой тост просто обалденный!!! Сижу читаю и балдею!!!Класс! Очень рада что познакомилась с твоим творчеством!! Спасибо тебе за эмоции!!! :Girl Blum2:

----------

Львовна (07.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*Мама Таня*, Танечка, спасибище воооот такое БОЛЬШОЕ  :Vishenka 34: за теплые слова!!! Тоже очень рада новому знакомству! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Мама Таня (12.12.2015)

----------


## Славина

Все знают, как не просто начать праздник! Ведь начало праздника, это можно сказать, визитная карточка ведущего, потому что все ещё трезвы и оценивают тебя именно трезво, а некоторые придирчиво и недоверчиво. И поэтому в начале должно быть что-то такое-такое!!! Ну вот как Леночкин первый тост! Я знаю, как заводит людей именно такое начало, как начинают они на тебя сначала удивлённо смотреть, потом их глаза расширяются, потом они начинают улыбаться, глядя на тебя, переглядываться друг с другом и под конец первого тоста ты понимаешь, что все - они уже твои! В этом году на Новый год тоже хотелось чем-то удивить людей, так как, когда привыкаешь к хорошему и поднимаешь свою планку, опускать её ниже как-то не очень хочется)))) Вот и ломала голову, искала себе начало праздника, пока сегодня не увидела Леночкин шедевр! У меня сразу щёлкнуло, вот то, что мне надо!!!!С Леночкиным творчеством я знакома давно, как и с самой Леночкой и скажу, что всё, что она делает и создаёт, так же прекрасно, как и она сама )))) Её фишки просты и легки в исполнении, и самое главное, так ложатся на душу не только мне, но и людям, и воспринимаются всегда на Ура! Ленуся, спасибо тебе за такой подарок!!! Удачи тебе, вдохновения и новых идей побольше! Радуй нас почаще!!!! Обнимаю крепко. С уважением, Славина))))))))

----------

solovei58 (13.12.2015), Львовна (11.12.2015)

----------


## Ураган

Тост действительно кайфовый!!!!!!!

----------

Kley (07.12.2015), Львовна (07.12.2015)

----------


## Kley

Ура!!!Мне теперь есть,чем начать новогодники в этом году!!!!
Ленусь, никому в Томск ,пожариста,больше не продавай!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (11.12.2015)

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Мне теперь есть,чем начать новогодники в этом году!!!!


А нам - теперь есть чем зафиналить!  :Yahoo:   :Ok:

----------

Львовна (11.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*Славина*, Ирочка, дорогая! Спасибо тебе большое . Твои теплые слова вдохновляют и придают сил!  :Blush2: 




> Тост действительно кайфовый!!!!!!!


Ульяночка, я тоже от него кайфую! Спасибоооо!!!! :Yahoo: 




> Ура!!!Мне теперь есть,чем начать новогодники в этом году!!!!


Ураааа!!!!!! :Yahoo: 




> А нам - теперь есть чем зафиналить!


А я отдала его своему Деду Морозу! Дедушка будет модный :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------

Kley (08.12.2015), Славина (07.12.2015)

----------


## Уралочка

Тост действительно замечательный!!!! Ленуся - СПАСИБО тебе - огромными буквищами!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (07.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Ленуська, моя!!! Спасибо :Tender:

----------


## Любящая

Лена, день добрый)) Перевела деньги за тост)

----------

Львовна (11.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*Любящая*, Добрый день :Smile3:  Смотрите личку :Smile3:

----------


## Любящая

Класс!! Легко, четко, на подъеме!!!))) Спасибо, Лена))

----------

Львовна (08.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

> Ленусь, никому в Томск ,пожариста,больше не продавай!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ленуська! В Томске тост будет ТОКА у тебя :Aga: 




> Класс!! Легко, четко, на подъеме!!!))) Спасибо, Лена))


*Любящая*, Надежда! Спасибо за отклик!!! Я очень рада, что и Вам понравилась моя работа!!! Удачи на праздниках! :flower:

----------

Kley (08.12.2015)

----------


## a-nutik

Леночка! Спасибо большое за такой ОТЛИЧНЫЙ ТОСТ!!! Только что пропела и прочитала - настроение сразу стало новогоднее-новогоднее!! Нравятся оба варианта - оба возьму в работу!!!

----------

Львовна (11.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Анечка, ура-ура!!!! :Yahoo:  Большое спасибо! Хороших новогодников и  приятных клиентов!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Мурчик

Добрый день, Леночка перевела деньги за тост 1399 почта babasik07@rambler.ru

----------


## Львовна

*Мурчик*, Татьяна, отправила Вам тост :Smile3:  на почту, проверяйте.

----------


## Мурчик

Леночка! Спасибо за тост, очень понравился второй вариант. У нас свадьба с ДМ -  тоже пойдёт)))

----------

Львовна (08.12.2015)

----------


## Олюня73

Леночка, перевела денежки, моя карта ***3915

----------


## Львовна

*Олюня73*,  тост в личке :Smile3: 

*Мурчик*, Спасибо!  :Smile3:  Да- да, на свадьбе из уст Дада Мороза будет просто замечательно! :Yes4:

----------


## Олюня73

Лена, спасибо всё получила, пропела. Мне второй вариант понравился больше, такой прям реально-нереальный. Спасибо.

----------

Львовна (11.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*Олюня73*, Спасибочки!!!  :Tender:  Радуйте ваших клиентов! И еще к нам заглядывайте! Всегда рада!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Torpeda

Леночка, привет! И я скинула денюжку за тост.

----------


## Львовна

Привет, Танечка! Тост в личке :Smile3:

----------


## Torpeda

Спасибо огромное, получила очень быстро! Наслаждаюсь!

----------

Львовна (09.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

И Вам спасибо,Танечка! Хороших Вам праздников!  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Пермячка

> И Вам спасибо,Танечка! Хороших Вам праздников!


Леночка! Тост просто супер! Я его раз 10 проговорила, все выбирала, какой вариант взять в работу, потому что все подобрано безупречно и музыка и слова...СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (10.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*Пермячка*, Лариса, как же приятно читать такие слова! Спасибо! :Mauridia 04:

----------


## Львовна

А у нас -*АКЦИЯ!!!* Подробности  здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141190

----------


## Львовна

Дорогие девочки! Огромное спасибо вам за ваши теплые отзывы и добрые слова. Они меня вдохновили на универсальную версию этого тоста. Всем, кто до этого сообщения успел купить новогодний тост- пишите в личку. Отправлю универсальный вариант в подарок.

----------


## Ураган

Лена ,я в этих числах?

----------

Львовна (10.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

> Лена ,я в этих числах?


Ульяночка, конечно! Лови в личке!!! Обнимаю! :Smile3:

----------


## sadzhanna

доброе время суток, Елена! Перевела деньги за "Новогодний тост". Номер карты... 9671. Заранее благодарна! Жанна.

----------


## Львовна

*sadzhanna*, Доброго времени суток! Ссылка уже в личке. :Smile3:

----------


## sadzhanna

Так оперативно, большое спасибо!!!

----------

Львовна (11.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

> Так оперативно, большое спасибо!!!


Большое пожалуйста!  :Vishenka 32:

----------


## sadzhanna

Елена, мне очень понравились Ваши стихи и музыка замечательно подобрана! Спасибо, за Ваше творчество! Всем рекомендую, прекрасный первый Новогодний тост!  :Ok:

----------

Львовна (11.12.2015)

----------


## Natali_T

Хотите завладеть вниманием гостей с самых первых минут? Тогда вам просто необходим этот тост! :Aga: 
Новогодний тост -  каким он должен быть? Драйвовым или лиричным? Меня поразили оба варианта, просто зацепили за живое, но и в том и в другом случае тост гармоничный, волшебный, по-настоящему новогодний! Леночка, спасибо большое за такой прекрасный подарок всем нам к Новому году!

----------

Львовна (11.12.2015), Татьянка (10.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*sadzhanna*, Рада, что мой тост пришелся Вам по вкусу!!!  :Tender: 

*Natali_T*,  Наташенька,получить одобрение от мастера слова ТАКОГО высокого класса как ты- это высшая степень награды. Спасибо. Приятно нереально!!!

----------

Natali_T (12.12.2015)

----------


## Мила 24

Доброго времени суток)))) Только что перевела денежку за музыкальный тост! Вся в нетерпении)))

----------


## Львовна

Мила, забирайте в личке! :Smile3:

----------


## Мила 24

Леночка! Супер, уже почитали репчик! Нам понравилось!!!

----------

Львовна (11.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Ура-ура!!! Хорошего настроения добавилось с утра!  Спасибо, Мила! :Yahoo:

----------


## Nadegda71

Елена Львовна, доброго времени суток. И мне бы хотелось получить ваш шедевральный РЭПчик. Денежку перевела.

----------

Львовна (16.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*Nadegda71*, Надежда, тост в личке. Удачи :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Nadegda71

Благодарю. Неиссякаемого творческого родника в ваши мозги и благодарных почитателей.

----------

Львовна (16.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

> Благодарю. Неиссякаемого творческого родника в ваши мозги и благодарных почитателей.


От всего сердца спасибо !!! Хороших Вам праздников!!! :011:

----------


## digi-digi

Леночка!  ОГРОМНОЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ВОТ ТАКОЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! СПАСИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИБББООООООО! Как раз то, что нужно!!!! на начало, конец ....да везде можно использовать!!!!! Такие простые , но клёвые штучки- на вес золота!!!!
Мне посчастливилось  лично с тобой познакомиться.....Ты такой светлый и удивительный человек!!!! И всё твоё творчество такое же- доброе, искреннее, волшебное, позитивное, задорное, веселое......
Я не поющая ведущая....и когда увидела- рэп....или чего то там- посомневалась, есс честно....НОООООО!!!!!!!!!!!! ВСЁ ГЕНИАЛЬНОЕ ПРОСТО!!!!!  Даже  не просто, а очень просто!!!! Слова ИДЕАЛЬНО ложатся на музыку! буквально с первого раза я везде попала как надо)))))) Лена! спасибо еще раз!!!!!!! С наступающим Новым годом! Твори и Вытворяй! нам на радость

----------

Львовна (16.12.2015)

----------


## picassonik

Деньги перевёл. Жду Новогодний тост.picassonik@gmail.com

----------


## Львовна

Дашенька, дорогая!!!! Спасибо тебе за теплые слова! Обнимаю тебя крепко-крепко!!! С наступающим!!!

: :007:  :011:  :008:

----------


## Львовна

*picassonik*, смотрите личку и проверяйте почту :Smile3:

----------


## Львовна

Друзья, чья карта ***4995 - не подписано от кого! Отпишитесь здесь или в личку... Теряюсь в догадках ведь кому отправлять :Blink:

----------


## Львовна

Ура, все нашлись!!! С наступающим!!! :011:  :011:  :011:

----------


## marinok18

Лена, доброе утро, хотела бы приобрести у Вас этот тост... Подскажите, на работе вдвоем проводим корпоратив, подойдет тост лучше для вступления или для заключительный этап..  Вот просто думаю, какой заказать, новинку или этот? 
А под веселую песню, чтоб спеть вдвоем, про новый год, у Вас случайно нет? Я бы такой текст, с минусовкой тоже бы с удовольствием приобрела)))

----------

Львовна (19.12.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*marinok18*, здравствуйте,Марина. Тост этот может подойти и для начала, и для финала. По остальным вопросам написала вам в личку. :Smile3:

----------


## люсяпышка

*Львовна*, здравствуйте, можно ли у вас приобрести этот тост? отправляю вам деньги - люсяпышка (4613)

----------


## Львовна

*люсяпышка*, Людмила, забирайте. Уже в личке! :Smile3:

----------

люсяпышка (15.11.2018)

----------


## люсяпышка

Елена, огромное спасибоооо))))) простите, не могла раньше ответить. Очень понравилось всёёё что получила)))) Удачи вам, вдохновения и отличного настроения)))

----------

Львовна (16.11.2018)

----------


## Львовна

*люсяпышка*, спасибо за теплый отзыв! Очень рада, что Вам все понравилось :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гваделупа

Приобрела у девочек "Тост". Вчера сидела пела и кайфофала. Настроение прямо от одной музыки поднялось. Сын сказал "Мать, я уже боюсь твоей пенсии, чего ты к тому времени начнешь вытворять, если сейчас начала читать РЕП". Я, конечно, в долгу не осталась, сказала, что пусть опасается своей свадьбы в марте, а то вдруг авторы на тяжелый рок, что-то придумают. В общем я ооооочень довольна приобретением, действительно здоровски!

----------

Львовна (28.11.2018)

----------


## Львовна

*Гваделупа*, спасибо преогромнейшее за добрые слова! На сердце от них теплее стало! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:  Ну.... и.... теперь придется думать про тяжелый рок :Grin:

----------


## Гваделупа

Девочки, сегодня на корпоративе дебютировала с вашим новогодним тостом. Ну, что сказать, вы большие умницы, спасибо большое, правда, очень здорово прошло. И душевно, и весело и необычно. Мне правда диджей немного свинью подложил пришлось пропустить один так сказать куплет, но все равно прошло на ура! Весч классная!

----------

Львовна (22.12.2018), Татьянка (22.12.2018)

----------

